# Slash and Friends



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Anyone else buy the new Slash album?
Its awesome 

Lemmy and Ozzy are brilliant, glad he chose Myles Kennedy and not M shadows for the tour 

Can only hope Lemmy or Ozzy make an appearance at any UK dates.....


----------

